# Diabetes AND Coeliac Disease - new website



## Will's Mum (Apr 14, 2009)

Have a look at my new website - www.starchravingmad.com - which I have set up for people with diabetes and coeliac disease.  My young son has both conditions so we know what it's like living with this every day.  The website is still under development but I'd really welcome your comments and feedback.

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------

